# Plastic Wheel Cleaning



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello All, I have some cars with very very dirty plastic wheels. I have been using goop-off, but seems very slow to work. Do any of you have any suggestions? Does soaking the wheels work better?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

dooper said:


> Hello All, I have some cars with very very dirty plastic wheels. I have been using goop-off, but seems very slow to work. Do any of you have any suggestions? Does soaking the wheels work better?


Soak or spray with CRC 2-26 Plastic Safe.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I use an old credit card or similar plastic card cut the size of the flat part of the wheel that contacts the rail. I also have a small flat blade screwdriver that works. Both make good scrapers to get the crud off and then follow up with Isopropyl Alcohol on a rag to wipe off any remaining crud.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I use a dremel with a steel or brass brush on it.. Knocks off the crud very nicely, and doesn't damage the wheel, if you're careful. Just light pressure.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

A citric acid "orange" cleaner will also work. How I do the cleaning depends on how many cars need cleaned. Usually I lay out 3 sections of straight track cover them in paper towels or a clean cloth, soak that with solvent and push the cars back and forth over the towels. It takes between 2 and 8 passes depending on how dirty the wheels are. I can clean the wheels on all 40 of the passenger cars in the passenger yard this way in less than 15 minutes. No more flickering lights.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks All. Have not yet bought crc 2-26 nor an orange citrus cleaner. Will advise what worked best for me after I obtain the above.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

i never thought about the dremel . i have one with soft bristles i think would word great... thanks for that tid bit flyernut.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

sid said:


> i never thought about the dremel . i have one with soft bristles i think would word great... thanks for that tid bit flyernut.


The soft, black bristles will not work.. Brass or steel brushes work the best.


----------

